# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > General Emergency Preparedness >  Quick--How much potable water do you have stored?

## hunter63

This was brought up by Winnie, but got off on a tangent.

Was in the local news, don't know if anyone else heard the story, but Milwaukee, WI, actually South Milwaukee's treatment plant had a water main break.
City water was supposedly unsafe. 

So, it was advised that water wasn't to be used for consumption.
Minor panic, free bottles water given away, long lines.

So quick poll, how much water is in your preps, right now, that is potable?

Lasted about 48 hrs, and when it was over, they declared that the water remaining was O.K., just a precaution, better save than sorry.

----------


## hunter63

Though I would vote first, and although there is another 50 gal in the water heater, I don't know if I would drink it as is, or boil it?
Any way, I was surprised/ well maybe not, at all the effects that showed up almost instantly.
Stores sold out of water in an hour, restaurants closed, (cooking and washing) schools remained open as it was a Friday morning and the toilets still worked.
Local news doing their best to one-up each other with doom and gloom......

P.S. Need to up my ante.

----------


## Ken

Can't answer this poll, Hunter, 'cause you only give us one response option.

I have over 200 gallons treated and stored AND I have a well and a generator to keep it running if necessary.  I'm told that the well has never run dry in 50 years.

My wish list (some day) includes a deeper well and a manual pump for the well we have now.

Alternative sources are a number of freshwater ponds close by as well as a never-ending supply of distillable salt water within a couple of miles.

----------


## Ken

> Though I would vote first, and although there is another 50 gal in the water heater, I don't know if I would drink it as is, or boil it?


Hunter, you should consider filtering AND boiling any hot water you use from the tank.

Hot water tanks have a nasty habit of collecting some pretty gross sediment over the years.  Chemicals, rust, and some heat resistant bacteria build up inside.  Try drawing some hot water from the faucet or valve on the bottom of the tank and look at what is visible - never mind what isn't.........

Some folks use hot water from the tap for cooking.  Gross.  I ALWAYS use cold water - much cleaner and safer.   :Smile:

----------


## hunter63

> Can't answer this poll, Hunter, 'cause you only give us one response option.
> 
> I have over 200 gallons treated and stored AND I have a well and a generator to keep it running if necessary.  I'm told that the well has never run dry in 50 years.
> 
> My wish list (some day) includes a deeper well and a manual pump for the well we have now.
> 
> Alternative sources are a number of freshwater ponds close by as well as a never-ending supply of distillable salt water within a couple of miles.


Huh, I guess your right, did something wrong, I guess

----------


## Batch

I usually stock up on water gradually as hurricane season approaches. My normal stocks kept my family and those that joined us for over a week. I honestly don't know how many cases and gallons we had. 

I also freeze tap water and use that as ice in coolers. I keep it in various containers and freezer bags. So as it melts I have potable water. I filled a 55 galon plastic drum with water also and I have 3 5 gallon water jugs and a 7 gallon jug. We never got close to exhausting our supply.

Then I have a lake behind the house to supply filter and boil water. I keep 5 tanks of propane and several bags of charcoal. I also have some good sources for firewood. 

Fact is except for severe drought down here too much water is usually the problem. Even in the worst droughts of my lifetime, we had only to ration when we watered our lawns.

Though we frequently have boil water orders when city water goes to negative pressure because some yahoo started digging without calling underground first.

----------


## crashdive123

I have over 100 gallons stored.

----------


## Ken

> Huh, I guess your right, did something wrong, I guess


Not really.  I always look at polls - mine and others - and think of other options that could have been included.

----------


## Rick

Well. The hot water is nothing more than cold water than flows into the tank. The stuff in the bottom of the tank is what precipitated out of the cold water because of the anode tube unless you have some flaking going on inside the tank for some reason. There's no difference between the water coming out of your hot water faucet or your cold water faucet other than temperature. 

I drain a few gallons out of my hot water tank monthly to keep the sediment/calcium cleaned out. Only to prevent it from building up and burning out the lower element (electric). If yours is gas it will be much more efficient if you clean it out. It doesn't have to try and heat the water through the sediment.

I have about 60 gallons on hand at any time in the winter. As much as 160 gallons in the summer. I just picked up a half dozen 3 liter cans (will arrive this week) so that will be additional.

Any of the city water would have been potable as long as it was filtered or boiled unless it was contaminated with chemicals for some reason.

----------


## mcgyver

We normally have three 5gal bottles of drinking water that we keep rotating through. There is 50gal stored in our water heater along with an additional 20gal in the pressure tank. I also made a little modification to our well to pump plumbing that works very well when we loose power up here. (that happens a lot)

----------


## Rick

That's pretty cool! How deep is your well? Do you have to prime the pump?

----------


## mcgyver

Thanks.
Not really sure on the well depth. The well pipe enters our lower level wall about 9ft below grade. 
We are in a hill next to a spring fed lake so I'm guessing It's not deep.
No priming needed at all. Just proper ball valve sequence to not loose my standing water.

----------


## Ken

> Well. The hot water is nothing more than cold water than flows into the tank. The stuff in the bottom of the tank is what precipitated out of the cold water because of the anode tube unless you have some flaking going on inside the tank for some reason. There's no difference between the water coming out of your hot water faucet or your cold water faucet other than temperature. 
> 
> I drain a few gallons out of my hot water tank monthly to keep the sediment/calcium cleaned out. Only to prevent it from building up and burning out the lower element (electric). If yours is gas it will be much more efficient if you clean it out. It doesn't have to try and heat the water through the sediment.


Don't get me wrong - I'd use the water from the tank if necessary. That is, if I HAD a tank, which I don't, because I have tankless hot water at both homes. However, I would filter and boil it first.

Rick, you identified the problem. Most tanks over a few years old, even the glass lined tanks, begin to deteriorate and add to the "soup" forming at the bottom. I had a tank in a couple of my homes in the past, and I also drained them frequently.

Let's put it this way: my son is an environmental engineer half way through his Masters in water treatment systems - one of my best friends is the superintendent of a municipal water treatment facility. I just spoke with both of them, and neither would even think of drinking untreated water from the tank. Just sayin'.  :Smile:

----------


## Winnie

> Don't get me wrong - I'd use the water from the tank if necessary. That is, if I HAD a tank, which I don't, because I have tankless hot water at both homes.


That was my fatal flaw! However I now have two 20litre water containers filled with treated water. And I hope to buy 2 waterbutts for the garden soon.

----------


## oldsoldier

Like Ken i have multiple options. 
1. We have a well with generator for power
2. we have a swimming pool with 8,000+ gallons of water
3. Try to keep at least 10 one gallon jugs and 3-4 cases (24 pack) of bottles at all times
4. about 1/2 mile from ohio river
So in the event of an emergency we have those options, Plus I have 2 350 gallon "shuttles" my Brother in law gave me I'll fill after I clean them good in the spring.
 They came from Dana and had wax in them they used in parts production. It is non-hazardous but would give water a funny taste.

----------


## Stargazer

I dont have nearly enough water stored. But then again I dont think I have nearly enough food stored either.ON the bright side I live near a Ken  :Innocent: .

----------


## aflineman

I have a bit stored, and have access to more. There is a year-round creek out back, and the neighbor has a well with a hand pump that he graciously allows me to use when needed. I have helped him pull and replace the electric one, and helped with a few other chores as I can. He has helped me around the place on occasion also. 
If all else fails my MIL, best friend, and Wife's Aunt all have wells, and are close by.

----------


## Camp10

Like Ken,(and Oldsoldier) I have multiple sources.  There is a drilled well and I have a generator.  There is a dug well that works just fine with a hand pump and there is a spring fed stream running through the yard.

----------


## Rick

> I just spoke with both of them, and neither would even think of drinking untreated water from the tank. Just sayin'.


I'm a dead man.

----------


## rwc1969

I don't store any. No need to.

----------

